# Android App auf das eigene Handy bekommen



## モストウォンテッド (4. Jan 2023)

Hallo,
ich habe mit Android-Studio eine kleine eigene App programmiert und würde diese jetzt gerne auf meinem Handy laufen lassen.
Ich weiß das es die Pairing methode gibt und auch die Methode die Hardware anzuschließen, was ich meine ist aber, dass man die App auch wirklich auf dem Handy installiert und dann dort ganz normal nutzen kann.

Ich bin dankbar für jede Hilfe .


----------



## KonradN (4. Jan 2023)

Du hast drei Möglichkeiten:

In der Entwicklungsphase ist es üblich, in Android den Developer Modus zu aktivieren. Dann kann die Android App z.B. vom Android Studio direkt installiert werden. Die APp kann dann auch debuggt werden und so. Das ist zur Entwicklung mit das Beste und bequemste. Die App ist aber voll installiert und kann auch jederzeit normal genutzt werden.
Du erzeugst eine apk. Diese kannst Du auf das Handy kopieren und installieren. Das nennt sich oft Sideloading.
Du meldest Dich bei Google an und dann veröffentlichst Du die App im Google Store. Dann kann die App über den Store installiert werden. (Entweder frei verfügbar oder über ein Geschlossenes Programm zu dem du Leute einladen kannst ...)


----------



## モストウォンテッド (4. Jan 2023)

KonradN hat gesagt.:


> Du hast drei Möglichkeiten:
> 
> In der Entwicklungsphase ist es üblich, in Android den Developer Modus zu aktivieren. Dann kann die Android App z.B. vom Android Studio direkt installiert werden. Die APp kann dann auch debuggt werden und so. Das ist zur Entwicklung mit das Beste und bequemste. Die App ist aber voll installiert und kann auch jederzeit normal genutzt werden.
> Du erzeugst eine apk. Diese kannst Du auf das Handy kopieren und installieren. Das nennt sich oft Sideloading.
> Du meldest Dich bei Google an und dann veröffentlichst Du die App im Google Store. Dann kann die App über den Store installiert werden. (Entweder frei verfügbar oder über ein Geschlossenes Programm zu dem du Leute einladen kannst ...)


Alles klar danke.


----------



## Jw456 (4. Jan 2023)

Eines solltest du beim übertragen einer apk mittels USB Kabel auf das Handy beachten. 
Das die Apk nur mit einem Standart Zertifikat signiert wird. Und auch nur azd deinem Handy läuft. 
Willst du die Apk auf einen anderen Handy installieren musst du eine Signed apk oder aab erstellen mit einem eignen Zertifikat. 
Und des Handy muss Apps von unbekannten Quellen akzeptieren. 

Eigentlich sollte nann Apps immer auch echten Geräten testen denn der Emulator verhält sich oft anders als ein echtes Gerät. Auch Testen auf verschiedenen Geräten ist sinnvoll.


----------

